# Douglasville, GA-PBred.5mo.gorgeous.owner surrender.avail.now



## moosematters

Posting this to forum for Rescue Coordinator in GA- 
CoCo – ID#1204
I saw this girl yesterday and thought I would send her to rescue…..she is a total doll and just absolutely beautiful!! She is just a babe and an owner surrender. She was born in October 2010 and is semi-housebroken.
She is available for rescue or adoption NOW.

The shelter contact information is:
Hours of operation are Tuesday through Saturday, 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. and Sunday from 2 p.m. to 5 p.m. The shelter is closed on Monday to the public but open to rescues. 
The Douglas County Animal Shelter is located at 1755 County Services Road, Douglasville, Georgia 30134. Off Cedar Mountain Road.
Douglas County Animal Control 
Phone: 770-942-5961
Fax: 770-942-5914
If you need assistance, you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Bump!


----------



## KZoppa

bump! how could someone just leave her like that?!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Precious!


----------



## vat

Oh what a pretty baby!


----------



## middleofnowhere

5 months old and only semi housebroken. I wonder what the back story is on this youngster.


----------



## GSD_Xander

Wow - owner surrender. She's gorgeous. 

She looks petite in the pictures - I wonder how big she is...

BUMP for the lovely lady!


----------



## Anja1Blue

middleofnowhere said:


> 5 months old and only semi housebroken. I wonder what the back story is on this youngster.


Possibly mostly an outdoor dog? How could you not bring that adorable baby into the house.....super-bump!!!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Zisso

I would say probably an outside dog too. Nadia was 16 months old and still pooping indoors because she was an outside dog before I got her. Thank goodness it didn't take too long to get her regulated and going outside! Hope this baby girl finds the best of furever homes where she can live with her people indoors!


----------



## moosematters

I checked to confirm that CoCo should be in "urgent" because of the way the 
email read. CoCo IS URGENT.


----------



## Ingrid

*Ultra urgent*

Bump for this very bright looking young girl!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Still listed, middle of page 2 on shelter list. It would be tragic to let one so young die in a shelter, without friends. :help::help::help: for pretty CoCo.....
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz

cannot believe this baby is still available. is anyone working on her?


----------



## LuvourGSDs

BUMP:help::help::help:


----------



## moosematters

There is rescue coming her way today if she is still there. There are other 
rescues in the wings as well for backup. Awesome news.


----------

